# Official Q7 presentation in Italy



## dobesa (Feb 2, 2006)

This weekend in all italian Audi dealers the Q7 has been officially presented !! My dealer had got 2 Q7 shown, both 3.0 TDI, one grey and the other black. No words enough to describe them !!! WONDERFUL !! The dark colour, in this case black, is really better than light colour as to me. My Q7 ordered last beginning of December 2005 will be produced week 11, that is tomorrow !!! So I think that wiil be delivered to me at first beginning of April...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Q7 presentation in Italy (dobesa)*

That's great. Congratulations.
I've driven all three (4.2, 3.6 and 3.0 TDI) and the 3.0 TDI is definitely a great engine. It would be my pick of the three. Now they just need to sell it here in the USA.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Q7 presentation in Italy (dobesa)*

Congratz Dobesa, wow you may be the first one getting the Q7,, april?


----------



## dobesa (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Q7 presentation in Italy (alex911s)*

This morning I was at my Audi dealer and they told me that the car has already left Germany by train for Italy....they think to deliver it to me within two or maximum three weeks !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Q7 presentation in Italy (dobesa)*

It'll be a long three weeks.








Good luck with the new car.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Q7 presentation in Italy (dobesa)*

I wont be able to sleep


----------

